# Facebook Messenger



## Searda512 (Feb 26, 2013)

Dear TSF,
Can someone help me to download a facebook messenger program?
It needs to have a desktop icon


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

There is no official Facebook Messenger for a Windows PC desktop. The application can only be found on mobile devices.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

This might be of interest Two ways to get Facebook Messenger on your desktop - CNET


----------

